# Saturday's our day!



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

We can hardly wait - we pick Kallie up on Saturday. We've had 2 puppy visits with her so far and so anxious to get her home. She'll be 10 wks old Will try to attach a couple pictures of her. I know I've asked a lot of questions and gotten great advise on here.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Very cute!

I'm impressed with the lack of/minimal tear staining in these photos. You gotta ask your breeder what he/she does to minimize it for us! 

Can't wait to see more pics as she comes home!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Will do. I know she said it's much easier to prevent the tear stains then get rid of them. Each time we've visited I've had a list of questions for her.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

She is adorable. So exciting!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She's adorable and I love the name! This will be a long week!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Kallie is cute and she is going to grow up to be a Beautiful Havanese! I look forward to hearing more about her when you pick her up!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Don't worry, I'll be on here constantly. Or maybe not - maybe I'll be too busy potty-training her!!!:biggrin1: You'll get tired of seeing her pics.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

We NEVER tire of puppy pics!!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Here's one of my favorite pics - just like a big show girl.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Ok, let try that again.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Kallie is a beautiful little girl.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone. We're very happy with her. Long search & lots of questions & advise. You all are just the greatest. BTW, just placed my order for CC #005 Buttercomb & small wood pin brush. Ex-pen should be delivered tomorrow. Crate is all ready. Nylabone & Kong chew toys bought last Saturday. Don't think we're forgetting anything. Pee pads!Oh, no, back to the ordering....UPS guy is going to love me.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She is very cute and I love her coloring. It is very similar to my Kodi. Can't wait formore photos.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

She's adorable!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What a beautiful little girl! Congratulations!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

E-X-C-I-T-I-N-G!!!!

:cheer2:


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

She is beautiful. You beat me by a week. Sooo excited for you and I never tire of pictures. Love them all!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Sparkle said:


> Don't worry, I'll be on here constantly. Or maybe not - maybe I'll be too busy potty-training her!!!:biggrin1:


If your experience is anything like mine, yes you will!!! He he.

-- Eileen


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

It's going to be great cuz there's so many of us that are getting our babies around the same time. They'll grow up together. And we'll cry as mothers together. And cheer each other on. And listen to the advise of the mom's of older Hav's. So fun.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

She is beautiful . . . why, she just *SPARKLES*!!!!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Same age*



Sparkle said:


> It's going to be great cuz there's so many of us that are getting our babies around the same time. They'll grow up together. And we'll cry as mothers together. And cheer each other on. And listen to the advise of the mom's of older Hav's. So fun.


It will be great fun! I cant wait to be a full fledged member. I feel like half a member cause my Ted isn't with me yet


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

She's a doll, and you're going to have so much fun! Don't forget to hide the tp! :biggrin1:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

One Lise, your a full member and we get to live the excitment all over again.

One week were all waiting with you!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

1 week, one long week were all waiting with you.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*awwwee*



The Laughing Magpie said:


> One Lise, your a full member and we get to live the excitment all over again.
> 
> One week were all waiting with you!!!


So sweet. Thanks, I feel I have learned so much about Havs now, I'm sure I will learn alot more when I get Ted home finally!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

she is so gorgeous. Good luck. puppy days are so much work but the growing bond between you is just so wonderful. Enjoy!


----------



## DeeDee (Sep 4, 2011)

So photogenic! Kiki is dark hair, dark eyes --- sometimes you can't tell her head from her tail in photos.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I'm finding out how expensive these Hav's are - now I need a new camera! The photos I posted aren't from my camera. Mine has too much delay shutter time. I've taken loads of pics, but I end up with just a shot of her tail, or of the floor cause she moves so fast! I've gotten a few cute ones, but majority are not!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Oh, Beau's Mom - how cute!

DeeDee - Kallie's daddy is the same way. Shiny jet black. Which end's which?

I'm so excited I'll probably not sleep Fri night. 2 hr drive to get her, 8:00 AM pick-up time. I didn't want to wait til noon or so, that would be 4 hrs longer to wait!!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Wait*



Sparkle said:


> Oh, Beau's Mom - how cute!
> 
> DeeDee - Kallie's daddy is the same way. Shiny jet black. Which end's which?
> 
> I'm so excited I'll probably not sleep Fri night. 2 hr drive to get her, 8:00 AM pick-up time. I didn't want to wait til noon or so, that would be 4 hrs longer to wait!!


:bolt: Bet your like us when we went for our visit. Had to drive around because we were an hour early!ound:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Is the puppy home? Did you get the new camera? Hope so you need to put the setting on sports fast motion.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Suzi - no, we get her this coming Saturday. I'm looking into the new camera!

Lise - you're right. 2 hr drive & I think we were there about 2 hrs early. Didn't want to get hung up in any traffic. Went to eat, went walking aroung the mall. Breeder called them to say that the puppy visit prior to ours was over & we could come early if we wanted. I swear we were knocking on her door 2 minutes later!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Tomorrow's the day!! I feel like it's Christmas Eve!!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

What a gorgeous Pup! Love the color. Is she Gold or Red?


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> Suzi - no, we get her this coming Saturday. I'm looking into the new camera!
> 
> Lise - you're right. 2 hr drive & I think we were there about 2 hrs early. Didn't want to get hung up in any traffic. Went to eat, went walking aroung the mall. Breeder called them to say that the puppy visit prior to ours was over & we could come early if we wanted. I swear we were knocking on her door 2 minutes later!


Ha! When we went to get Toby, we drove something like 8 hours (CT to NC) on Christmas day, left at night and I drove through the entire night. 
We almost woke Tom and Pam up, I called them at 8 AM telling them I would be at their door shortly. Felt bad after, but we just couldn't wait a minute more! ound:


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Zury: She's actually like a champagne color with darker ears. Remains to be seen what color she'll be as an adult. Breeder says she could either lighten or darken. But she could be green & we'd love her anyway!

I'm so excited. Going over all of the training/housebreaking tips today (for the 20th time!). I've had puppies before, but didn't have all of the "expert" advise that I've read on this forum. I'm so hoping the housebreaking goes better this time! Using crate & ex-pen.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh, she looks like baby Gryff. Congratulations.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> Zury: She's actually like a champagne color with darker ears. Remains to be seen what color she'll be as an adult. Breeder says she could either lighten or darken. But she could be green & we'd love her anyway!
> 
> I'm so excited. Going over all of the training/housebreaking tips today (for the 20th time!). I've had puppies before, but didn't have all of the "expert" advise that I've read on this forum. I'm so hoping the housebreaking goes better this time! Using crate & ex-pen.


Expect her to lighten up. my Bumi had an almost black face when he was born (see the pic below) and look at him on my avatar, almost white. he still has darker gold spots on his body, but his face turned almost white.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

That's one of the characteristics of this breed that I find fascinating. They just seem to keep changing colors! Whatever her face does, I hope she keeps the darker ears. Love that.

She does look a lot like Gryff!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Excited for you!!!!!and your expert info for me for next week!!ound:


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Oh Lise - do you think I'll be able to write the best-seller "How to Potty-train your Puppy in 5 Days or Less"? That one would be as good as winning the lottery! Hopefully we'll both learn from the other new owner's current experiences. They're just paving the path for us! I'm so ready to jump on this fun-train.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm at the starting line, ready for the gun to go off!:bolt:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

can't wait!!! just a few more hours!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Think the breeder will mind if we just go ahead & drive up & sit in her driveway overnite?


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Waiting*



Sparkle said:


> Think the breeder will mind if we just go ahead & drive up & sit in her driveway overnite?


Would have thought you might be thinking that as an ideaound:


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Have fun today! Don't forget the camera!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Sparkle said:


> Think the breeder will mind if we just go ahead & drive up & sit in her driveway overnite?


Ha ha,
I think we have all practically been there.
I called 2 days early and asked if I could have him 24 hours early -
we all can not wait to take our have home.
_Thinking of You! _


----------

